# Getting ready to take home my New Baby Boy!



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, so I haven't been on here for a long time. Been busy with life.. LOL.. Anyway, I'm getting ready to bring home my new Lil Havanese.(First time owner of this breed. I'm so excited. Looks like Sat is the day. Anyway I just wanted to share my awesome New's.... 

I will be back later and update with new pictures of my Cute lil boy... I Know my Other baby Cooper 1.5 yr old Doxie Mix, will love his new brother!!!

~Cristina~


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Cristina..can't wait to the the pics of your new furbaby! :cheer2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You must be so excited. You will love this breed and I'm sure Baby Cooper will appreciate the company. Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! A new puppy! So much fun and your Cooper is a cutie, I hope he loves his new brother. Please post photos as soon as you can.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see puppy pics! Did you name him yet??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting your first Havanese! How exciting! Can't wait to see pics and hear how things went on day 1. Remember, be patient, be consistent and have fun.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing pix!! Jane


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a great New Year's present to yourself. Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful way to begin the new year! Congratulations!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats- Who are you getting him from?
You will have to bring him over for a playdate!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see your new baby!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My Cooper says hello to your Cooper!

Welcome to the forum. Make sure you have fresh batteries in your camera on Saturday! We will be waiting with baited breath!


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I have owned Golden Retrievers over the years and never thought I would have a "small dog". Now I have two Havanese and will never own anything else! I love them! Now I want another puppy! You really are starting of the New Year right!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you Everyone!!!

I am so excited... I will take pic's for sure.. 

And thank you about the comment About my Cooper... He is a cutie.... Not sure where he got his ears.. LOL... And It's Awesome there's another Cooper on here!!!  anyway I will try to get the pics up as soon as possible.. can you put more than one pic on here???? If so how??

Thanks again everyone for being so welcoming and being Excited for me!!!!


~Cristina~

p.s Sorry I missed some questions.. LoL

No I haven't picked out a name yet.. I have a listed started though.. He's a rescued puppy. His mom and litter mates were left in a Repo House. He's a cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's a lucky boy to be rescued! Good luck and be sure to post lots of great pics of the new baby!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There are too many of you in CA, you guys need to spread out so we can have more Havs in the southeast!!!

I can't wait to see pics of the new baby!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome! From another Cooper owner


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Where are the pictures? hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> There are too many of you in CA, you guys need to spread out so we can have more Havs in the southeast!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of the new baby!!!


 Ann come out west!!!
Congratulations! Looking forward to photos.opcorn:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cristina76 said:


> Thank you Everyone!!!
> 
> I am so excited... I will take pic's for sure..
> 
> ...


Is he just a baby? Hopefully the Mom and others got good homes too! Can't wait to see the photos. I am a Realtor, so far have not had any Havs left behind, but lots of cats and other types of dogs, it is sad.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

So I'm bummed out...:Cry: . Didnt get to take him home today.. Looks like Next Sat is the day... 

NO he's not a baby, he's abt 9 weeks old.. and one both of his siblings have a home and the mama's got someone adopting her too.. 

I have some video i took onmy cell phone, and some pics on my cell phone. Is there a way to put those pics on here???? He is so cute, and him and my lil Cooper are now playing. 

Thanks everyone.... I'm sorry i dont have any pics on here yet.. i will try... 

Cristina


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a great age! I am so happy you will be able to get him..can't wait to see the photos, i am not sure about the pictures from your cell, hopefully someone can help???


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

9 weeks is a baby...


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

well true.. I'm sorry I meant not a baby still nurseing..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry you have to wait another week but that extra week with his siblings and mommy is very beneficial to him. Can't wait to see pictures! 
Carole


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok.... I think I attached pics from my phone.. not the best pics... we'll see how it turns out...

I'm curious what color you guy's would call him.. and how light do you think he'll get when he grow's up... I think he's the sweetest thing every.. I dont care but am just curious!!!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG he is gorgeous! His coloring is very much like the baby boy we are partial to (only 3 weeks old right now). I'm sorry you have to wait another week but he'll be home with you before you know it!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness, he is just scrumptious cute! How on earth could anyone abandon a mommy & pups like that? It just boggles the mind....


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

This is my puppy at 5 weeks... you can tell that his black on his nose has already lightened ....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How beautiful. He is such a doll. I don't know what does everyone say? Sable?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! I always say sables make the cutest puppies  What rescue group is he with?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's absolutely beautiful - what a sweet face!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What a cutie patootie. IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

murphymoesmamma said:


> IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too, Holly! :Cry:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's a gorgeous sable. I can't even imagine those poor babies left behind in a vacant home. Terrifying. He makes me want another one myself. That puppy time is so much fun when they run like little bunnies and romp around without a care in the world.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

He is a beautiful puppy. The longer he stays with his mama the better, 10 to 12 weeks is a great age to bring him home.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone,, I was thinking Sable by what other's were saying in other posts. I just know he's a cutie.... My mom's friend has 4 Havanese, and she was telling me he'll probably get pretty light in color... so that's fine with me.... Color doesn't really matter to me.... 

thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your new baby is a cutie pie! I love the sable color....any more puppies? I want a pup!

Your other dog looks like some dachshund mix too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awww, he is adorable. I would say he's sable and will probably fade to cream. That stinks you have to wait a week. I know it must be agonizing!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I know I totally want to bring him home today.. LOL... it's ok though, I know it's better for the puppy... It's so interesting to me how much this breeds color changes.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, Cooper is adorable! My Max is a sable. He is all white and cream now, with black tips on his ears and a few black hairs in his coat.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations. I read about the havanese breed and purchased our 1st - I can't believe she will be two in March, 2010 - time does fly. She completes the family and adds warms and love. What a wonderful new year's gift....


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*New Puppy*

Congratulations on your new Hav puppy. I really want another but DH says three is enough. 2 Havs and 1 Papillion. Can't wait to see more pictures of Cooper. I'm not good at figuring out what color they will end up to be. Doesn't matter to me. Our Lukey we thought was going to be brown but is now definately black. We love him even if he was purple. These are the sweetest, best dogs ever.......Welcome to the forum and wishing you all the best.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you all!!!!.... I haven't picked a name yet for the little Puppy. I have a list though... LOL waiting till i get home and see how he acts. 

My avatar picture is Cooper, He's my Doxie mix... he's a cutie too.. He has already played with the new puppy, and they seem to be future best friends.. LOL....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cristina76 said:


> Thank you all!!!!.... I haven't picked a name yet for the little Puppy. I have a list though... LOL waiting till i get home and see how he acts.
> 
> My avatar picture is Cooper, He's my Doxie mix... he's a cutie too.. He has already played with the new puppy, and they seem to be future best friends.. LOL....


Cooper has the greatest ears!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What an adorable puppy! Yes, he'd be a sable.

"*My mom's friend has 4 Havanese, and she was telling me he'll probably get pretty light in color*" **** Well, ask your mom's friend to sign up onto the Forum here! The more, the merrier.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just saw the pics you posted. He is SOOOO cute! Thanks for making me want another puppy- LOL!!! Waiting another week for him will be hard but worth it. I got my Izzo @ 11 weeks and it was perfect!!! Can't wait to hear what his name is. By the way, your Doxie mix is precious. LOVE the costume


----------

